# Harpactira hamiltoni



## Taki F&T (Apr 10, 2013)

Another conservation research trip:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_Yat3Cm0EE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kumalo (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi, I really like your videos. Thank you for sharing.

regards,
Philipp


----------

